# Blizzard power plow 8 - 10



## Travisb32 (Sep 26, 2017)

Two year old plow that has only been used one season. I have all of the wiring harness and a truck side mount from a 2014 Dodge ram 2500. It also has carbide shoes attached to the wings to help with the wear on the cutting edge. $4500 OBO Erie, PA


----------



## Travisb32 (Sep 26, 2017)

To the top.


----------



## JustJeff (Sep 9, 2009)

Nice clean plow. I think @Mark Oomkes might need to add this to his fleet!


----------



## Mark Oomkes (Dec 10, 2000)

JustJeff said:


> Nice clean plow. I think @Mark Oomkes might need to add this to his fleet!


Wrong hitch.


----------



## FredG (Oct 15, 2012)

I'm surprised Mac don't have no interest.


----------



## 98Chevy2500 (Nov 27, 2005)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wrong hitch.


I've got a couple with the right hitch


----------



## LapeerLandscape (Dec 29, 2012)

Mark Oomkes said:


> Wrong hitch.


Didnt you buy a snow ex plow? It should work with that hook up.


----------



## Maclawnco (Nov 21, 2002)

FredG said:


> I'm surprised Mac don't have no interest.


We have 11 now. Frankly, plowing in trucks is boring. And they're right, wrong hitch.


----------



## Travisb32 (Sep 26, 2017)

Winter will be here soon.


----------



## Travisb32 (Sep 26, 2017)

Price drop to $4000 !


----------



## Travisb32 (Sep 26, 2017)

To the top!


----------

